# Error pure-ftpd



## Mix (Nov 18, 2008)

Pure-ftpd run error 
 /usr/local/etc/rc.d/pure-ftpd restart
Stopping pureftpd.
Starting pureftpd.
Running: /usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd -A -c50 -B -C8 -D -E -fftp -H -I15 -lextauth:/var/run/ftpd.sock -L2000:8 -m4 -s -U133:022 -u1000 -g/var/run/pure-ftpd.pid -k99 -Z -4
[root@Apache /usr/local/etc]#


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 18, 2008)

what is error ???


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2008)

There is no error :e


----------



## Mix (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont know !!!
I dont connect to pure-ftpd


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2008)

Please explain, step by step, what you are trying to do and any (error) messages you're getting. I'm good but I'm not clairvoyant.


----------



## danger@ (Nov 18, 2008)

check with sockstat -4 whether the deamon is listening on the IP address it was configured to, and check /var/log/messages whether it contains any relevant infomation related to pure-ftpd.

We cannot help you more, because you haven't provided any error message.


----------



## Sundj (Nov 19, 2008)

Did u excute command pure-pw to add ftp accountsï¼Ÿ

#pure-pw useradd ACCOUNT -u ftp -g ftp -d /path/to/homedir -m
#pure-pw mkdb


----------

